# Lake Garda and other Italian Lakes at Easter



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Eurotunnel booked and thinking of heading to Lake Garda and the other lakes for Easter.
Does anyone have any recomendations of must see places, campsites, parking places etc.
Any advice greatfully received.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I should come with you to navigate!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

There is so much and it's all so interesting that I'd be inclined to just wander about. One of our Italy-based members will advise no doubt, but one bit of advice might help if you don't already know.

Many Italian campsites have several "standards" of pitch, and often none of them are cheap!!!!

The cheapest are very cramped and unless you enjoy listening to your neighbours' heavy breathing . . . . I exaggerate a little, but not much! 8O :roll: 

What I'm suggesting is, walk round and have a look before committing yourself. Some of the best pitches right on the lake shores are absolutely superb, and might be worth paying the extra. We stayed for two nights on one such pitch at Lake Garda, but it did cost €43 per night (around £30 at the time).

You pays yer money and makes yer choice!!

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

At Lake Garda, you could do a lot worse than stay at Camping Butterfly at Peschiera del Garda - www.campingbutterfly.eu

The campsite is within walking distance of the tow centre, train station for trains to Venice, Verona and Milan, buses to Verona, Mantova and local towns and also the boat service.

With a 28 footer though, I advise that where ever you go, you prebook at Easter.

There are a few camper stops around the Lake, but these are not cheap, at roughtly 15 euro for 24 hours.

Around Lake Garda, Desenzano is the largest town on the south side, whilst Riva is the principal town at the north. You can drive up the western side of the Lake, via Salo, but after Gardone Riviera, the road is "interesting" to say the least - tunnels and so on, and don't expect the coaches and buses coming the other way to slow down.

On the eastern side, Maclesine has a cable car lift to the top of Monte Baldo.

Take a look at www.gardalake.it and ww.camping.it for campsites.

Russell

Edit - forgot to say, if you can stand the longish reading material, take a look in the Italy touring section for a read of some of my journey blogs for roads to/from Garda - toll free and toll payable.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

merpb said:


> Does anyone have any recomendations of must see places, campsites, parking places etc.
> Any advice greatfully received.


Get on the Italia from Peschiera del Garda and enjoy a full day up and down the lake for something like €23 per person.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two years ago at Easter we stayed at Camping Serenella between Bardolino and Garda. It offers ACSI rates ( 14 euros) but we opted to pay the extra 5 euros per night to have a lakeside pitch with our own water and drainage.

It is very clean and well- organised with pools etc ( which we did not see but believe to be good)

We also stayed there en route in the autumn of that same year and had to fight over the last pitch- it was VERY crowded then.

It is within easy cycling distance ( along a lovely lakeside route) to either Garda or Bardolino both of which are pleasant and offer shops, restaurants and walks as well as lake steamer trips.

We also caught the service bus from outside the site to Verona and think this is the best way to visit there.

http://www.camping-serenella.it/

G

( I've written about it in both blogs -see button below)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Try the Big Lake (Lago Maggiore).

We parked up on a site at Cannero Riviera.

We bought weekly passes that allowed unlimited travel on the numerous ferries that criss-cross and travel the length of the lake.

Had an amazing time and didn't drive for ten days!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

pippin said:


> Try the Big Lake (Lago Maggiore).
> 
> We parked up on a site at Cannero Riviera.!


When we first visited years ago to stay in Hotel Cannero it was like a hippy site. Then they started tarting up the front. Is it a respectable site now ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Last August into September was when we visited.

My brother and eleven of his family rented apartments in the Hotel Cannero.
Absolutely superb hotel and we all ate out on the terrace most evenings.

http://www.hotelcannero.com/htm_us/index.htm

The lake-front in general is now very smart with the prom stretching all the way from the hotel around to and past the campsite.

There is a German Happimag holiday complex built around the harbour but it doesn't detract too much.

We stayed at Camping Lido which, although a bit cramped, was perfectly OK. Choice of pitches at slightly different prices. Quiet, good facilities. WiFi at a price to make CC/C&CC ashamed of themselves. About 1 minutes walk from the beach, five to the shops and ten to the hotel.

Superficie 9000 mq
Viale del lido,5
Cannero Riviera CAP 28821
Tel. estivo: 0323/787148
Tel. invernale: 0323/787148
Fax estivo: 0323/787148

Sito: www.campinglidocannero.com

All in all, one of the best holidays we have had in a very long time.

Drove from Calais with a couple of night stops.
Ten days at Cannero and then meandered back via Switzerland & Alsace for the rest of the four weeks.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

pippin said:


> Last August into September was when we visited.
> All in all, one of the best holidays we have had in a very long time.


It is without doubt a place to fall in love with Italy. We certainly did.

This year's cash is going on Morocco but I think it's on the cards for next year. But since we've done Maggiore 4 times now it may be a stopover for Garda which we have barely started on.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Lucky you!

Already you have had some good recommendations and I can just add the campsite we have stayed at a couple of times which we found very good - http://www.campingspiaggiadoro.com/

Although we stayed during the high season (42 Euros/night) we have considered going again this summer but with the exchange rate as it is now paying nigh on £40 per night is a tad expensive! England it is then!

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres a good sosta at Cannobio, just off Lake Maggiore.
Make sure you visit the weekend market, beautifully located alongside the lake.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2991

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Lake Garda*

We stayed overnight at an Aire at the little resort of Garda, on Lake Garda, in June 2007, for 5 Euros. Perfectly ok site, but we didn't yet have a GPS - has anyone got the co-ordinates of that site?

We wandered down to the lakeside in the evening, there was jazz playing, Garda seemed a nice place.

We were crossing Northern Italy on the Milan - Turin A4, and just wanted to get away from that Autostrada, but it would be nice to explore those Northern lakes more thoroughly.

Helen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lake Garda*



hmh said:


> We stayed overnight at an Aire at the little resort of Garda, on Lake Garda, in June 2007, for 5 Euros. Perfectly ok site, but we didn't yet have a GPS - has anyone got the co-ordinates of that site?
> n


I'd be interested in this too.

We stayed at Camping Serenella between Garda and Bardolino twice in 2007. There was a motorhome sosta next to the site (on the Garda side, next to the boatyard) but we reckoned it would cost us more per 24 hours than the ACSI rate for the all-facilities campsite. The sosta was no more than a parking place - with a steepish slope at that- and no facilities or shade either. We remember it being 15 euros per night but didn't write it down at the time.

G


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Did Garda in 2005 great place have a look top entry Here....

Have a good one


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies.
The links are very much appreciated.
Richard


----------



## 117322 (Oct 10, 2008)

hi,if you take the road from torbole to riva you pass through 2 tunnels after the second tunnel take the first right ,then first left,there is a little site whisc holds about 10 campers on hardstanding,toilet drop.only used it with a coach (toilet drop).but close to the harbour,cafes,shops,riva is about 15 min walk or catch the bus.going to use it myself this year with my own MH.hope this helps. mike(retired coach driver)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilets*

Mike - I have dropped coach toilets there too!

Russell

Aire at Garda - I am not so sure. There was a parking place with a toilet drop, but the last time I was at Garda (Garda the town, rather than Garda Lake), the toilet drop point had been sealed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Before going to Garda in any other season than winter I'd check that all my windows and doors were well guarded with fly screens. The lake flies don't ( seem to) bite but they sure do move around in vast swarms. If you are cycling along the lake shore at dusk then close your mouth as a mouthful of them if you run into a swarm, is not nice !

They don't seem to be a problem a few feet from the shore but, if you are camped on the lake shore, then be aware.

G


----------

